# Amare Rightfully Pissed



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> Amar'e Stoudemire, disgusted and disappointed after the Mavericks' most lopsided loss of the season, delivered a stern message to his new teammates Tuesday night.
> 
> "I came here to win, and we're [4 ½] games out of being out of the playoffs, which is unacceptable," Stoudemire said after the Cleveland Cavaliers cruised to a 127-94 win over the Mavs at the American Airlines Center. "This is something we can't accept. We've got to find a way to refocus. We've got to key into the details of the game of basketball.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story/_/id/12459001/amare-stoudemire-calls-dallas-mavericks-came-here-win

Glad someone said it.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow! New guy stepping up! Maybe try playing some D, Amare!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good for him speaking up. Maybe that'll get Dallas back on track. Last night was possibly rock bottom for them this season.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I agree with RWE. Amare takes multiple plays off defensively, so maybe he should start taking his own advice before running his mouth. 

Maybe part of the issue is having a decade of team oriented offense and trying to shoe horn in a ball dominant floor general like Rondo into the offense midway through the season.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The irony is that the Rondo move did exactly what Dallas thought it would do defensively. That team's rebounding and defensive efficiency has increased markedly since they brought Rondo on board. The big problem is that the offense has been much worse.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> The irony is that the Rondo move did exactly what Dallas thought it would do defensively. That team's rebounding and defensive efficiency has increased markedly since they brought Rondo on board. The big problem is that the offense has been much worse.



Keep in mind that Parsons has missed some games, too. They have a much better record when he's playing versus when he isn't. They still have a month to really gel and get back on track. I think Carlisle will get them going.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> The irony is that the Rondo move did exactly what Dallas thought it would do defensively. That team's rebounding and defensive efficiency has increased markedly since they brought Rondo on board. The big problem is that the offense has been much worse.


They haven't had such a ball dominant guard since Nash. But Nash didn't insist on running his own plays either so it wasn't an issue.

I love Rondo, but he's the Steamin' Willie Beamen of the NBA.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

If he wanted to go to a contender, why did he pick Dallas?


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I think Dallas can beat anyone not named Golden State if they start Harris over Rondo. Harris, btw, also just came back from a hand injury after being out a week. So Dallas has been pretty banged up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

GNG said:


> If he wanted to go to a contender, why did he pick Dallas?



How many contenders actually wanted him?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> I think Dallas can beat anyone not named Golden State if they start Harris over Rondo. Harris, btw, also just came back from a hand injury after being out a week. So Dallas has been pretty banged up.


Pretty bold statement. I think they would still have a boatload of trouble against Memphis.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Basel said:


> How many contenders actually wanted him?


He'd upgrade Memphis' backup PF spot, that's for sure.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

RollWithEm said:


> Pretty bold statement. I think they would still have a boatload of trouble against Memphis.


Thing is when Rondo was injured, Dallas beat Memphis, which is what led me to say that. I thought Portland was better, but that was before the Matthews injury. And I really don't think Houston, San Antonio, or the Clippers are markedly better.


----------



## 4rsgoldzyy (May 27, 2015)

RWE is right...Must be!!! 4rsgold agree with him.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Keep in mind that Parsons has missed some games, too. They have a much better record when he's playing versus when he isn't. They still have a month to really gel and get back on track. I think Carlisle will get them going.



Parsons going down wound up taking away any chance they had of staying competitive.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> Parsons going down wound up taking away any chance they had of staying competitive.



Indeed. They looked much better early in the season than they did towards the end.


----------

